# Huge plants shipment



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

This weekend only we are bringing back our buy 6 plants get 20% off mix and match. The buy 3 get 10% off is also still in effect. The Tropica shipment that arrived this week was our best yet. Every pot is bursting with plants and every tub is full of awesome tissue cultured gems. 
Some plants have reduced prices like Trident Java Fern and Amazon Sword. Some had slight increases. If you are starting a plant tank this is the weekend to get some awesome Tropica plants. There are also some great species from Singapore like Blyxa japonica, Rotala sp Vietnam and Cryptocoryne usteriana.



























































Here's the list of the new arrivals


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We've extended the sale until the end of this weekend. still a great selection of Tropica plants


----------

